# I turned a bottle stopper!



## txpaulie (Jul 13, 2012)

Filling an order...
I should have picked a shape or three, and just did bunches...:i_dunno:

I don't think any are real close matches!:wacko1:

Woods:
ERC, oak, juniper, pecan, staghorn, sweet gum, manz., buckeye, mullberry, camphor, paduk, kingwood, wenge, Osage orange, crepe myrtle, hackberry, mimosa, persimmon, maple, and some multi's...
Bunch more on the way...
Odd, no wal-nut, FBE.., or pine!
Sorry the color's so bad, my flash don't wanna flash...:dash2:
p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics358.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics357.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics354.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics352.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics350.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics348.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics344.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics347.jpg


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 13, 2012)

What did you do, jump the alien for his wood? Nice work by the way.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm ill take let me see that one no to the left no now down - ok over three now down six yea right next that one yea thats it thanks tex great lookin stuff up for any trades lots of winos in this family  duckman


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, You have been busy! Nice Work! The top hat stoppers are cool.


----------



## brown down (Jul 14, 2012)

and you said i have been busy:rotflmao3:

wow thats a stash!!

do you have a show coming up or something

nice work as always paul


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2012)

Holy Cow Paul ! Great work - there are some really cool designs in there... looks like a full day to say the least.
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 14, 2012)

I like that one in the middle all are nice. Rick


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks all!

I got an order for 50...

I just started making them, and kinda lost track!:wacko1:

p


----------

